# ball striking help



## bogeyshappen (Feb 24, 2007)

hey guys, 
trying to get back into the groove of things and my ball striking is inconsitent. when i focus on scooping the ball, i usually make good contact, but end up topping it occassionally. but when i try to hit down on the back of the ball, it feels like a punch shot, and my divot goes down (not shallow and even) i recorded my swing and i tend to tip my upper body to my left(hips right) on the back swing, and then shove my hips back to the left. another thing ive noticed is that on some of my irons, when i choke up, i hit good shots, but when i grip the standard markings, shots are just junk. should i get my clubs fitted? pls help


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

see recent weight transfer post in this section. See if those tips help and post results after trying.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Just from what you've said, I can see a couple of things. 
(1) scooping...there should NEVER be any scooping in your shot, if your scooping your getting way to "handsy" in your swing, and definite wrist breakdown.
(2) topping... if your topping the ball I would have to say you've got the ball too far forward in your address. Your hitting the ball on the upswing side of your stroke, you should be hitting it at the exact center of your swing arc. Keep the ball centered in the middle or slightly back in your stance.
(3) tipping...if any tipping should occur it should be to the right on the backswing.
(4) if I were standing looking at you at address, there should be a straight line from the back of the ball, straight up to your left ear. Your head should be behind the ball.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Try this: I am assuming your talking about irons, so instead of shifting weight on your backswing, try to stay pretty still. Weight shift isn't something you can necessarily see or feel, it just happens. As you approach the downswing, let your hip bump slightly to the left, and let your arms fall from there. Don't force your wrists to unhinge. They do that by themselves, when the time is right. Your trying to hard, loosen up a bit!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

First of all, I hope you will not get mad at what I am going to say. I am just voicing out of my own personal opinion about your problem.

You see I often see Pro & Amateur players approach my Pro to helped them solved their problem with regards to slice, shanks, and other golf related problems.

Putting this analogy, to your problem and the people I see, I am sure it's Best that you hire a Good Pro to fixed your golf problem.

This is the approach I am doing to improved my game. Right now, I am hitting my drivers and fairway wood, much straighter than last week.
Being a newbie in Golf, I have seen even single handicap approach my Pro to have it fixed. 

I am lucky that my Pro is so patient, knowledgeable and generous in imparting his knowhow to players who are really dead serious in learning to play Golf.

In other words, if I see single handicap players still approaching my Pro, and imagine even Tiger Woods still have a Swing coach, why can't we do it?

Its like if we do have a health problem, we often would go to a licensed medical practitioner to examine our problem. And that's what you do with Golf, if you have problems, go find a good Golf Pro to have it fixed.

just my 5 cent worth idea...


----------

